# Recommend smokey barn bean for me



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi looking for a recommendation for my first order from smokey barn sweet chocolate & nut flavour is what I usually drink so any help on what to try ?

thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Whatever you choose, don't forget to use code "Easter15" at checkout


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You can't go wrong with their Brazil offering!

Thanks for the code reminder, Glenn


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Costa Rica San Gabriel - Absolute home run!


----------

